# 2004 GTO, 19, first car?



## Dizzy (Jan 7, 2014)

So basically in 10 months or less, maybe 8. I'll be getting my first car, now my choices ranged from a BMW 330ci or BMW 325i, Audi TT, Camaro Z28 etc to the GTO. I was steered away from cars like the BMW's because of others because they told me maintenance would ram me up the ass. So I thought, maybe the GTO would be an ok choice (mind you, i know insurance will be a lot, but i'd rather pay more for insurance than fixing a car) so I was wondering, is the GTO a good choice for someone who is 19? How much is the insurance compared to the 2005-2006? Will I even be able to get insured? 
Also, I know "19, FIRST CAR? WTF I GOT MINE AT 15-16" I chose to wait to get a good car. Also, yes I work.


----------



## Armitage (Dec 30, 2013)

A little background info would help. Have you been driving for a few years? Karting since you were 5? Insurance costs you can get an idea of with a quick phone call. More importantly is how much seat time you've got up to this point.

At 19 you're not going to want to hear this and probably won't listen when people say this, but a GTO is a lot of car for someone without driving experience. Now you're adult in the eyes of the law and can do whatever you damn well please but don't get yourself killed because you were too much in a hurry to buy a fast car too soon.



> In 2010, about 2,700 teens in the United States aged 16–19 were killed and almost 282,000 were treated and released from emergency departments for injuries suffered in motor-vehicle crashes.
> 
> Young people ages 15-24 represent only 14% of the U.S. population. However, they account for 30% ($19 billion) of the total costs of motor vehicle injuries among males and 28% ($7 billion) of the total costs of motor vehicle injuries among females.


CDC - Teen Drivers Fact Sheet - Motor Vehicle Safety


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I may be wrong but isn't the cause of people crashing in fast cars not because they're simply bad at driving in general but more like they crash because they show off and **** up for example? Like in this video here: 



Because I would think if it was your average car wreck, it's not so much that the car is fast it's just someone being a bad driver or something they couldn't help avoid.

Also one thing I can respect is that the GTO may be a nice shiny badass car, but it isn't a toy. So I know I should be responsible with it and not get cocky with it and not race people with it.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Honestly bro I wouldn't get any of those cars for a first car. The BMW's will cost you a ton in basic maintenance and repairs if anything goes wrong.. (I own two Mercedes) Same with the Audi and TT's suck man.. 

The GTO is a car from a company that does not exist anymore. Parts do not exist from the factory any more and the ones that do go at a huge price. If you get in a small fender bender. The insurance will total the car. If any airbags deploy it's totaled. Not to mention any GTO you find is prob going to need work done to it. Basic problems the car had that need fixing. Not to mention it takes premium gas and gas mileage is not that great. 

If I were you I would get the Z28, everything about it is in expensive and is a good first car. You have to think about what it costs to own the car, not just do I have enough to buy it. I could buy a used lambo, but I can't afford to own it.. Understand?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 7, 2014)

NucciGOAT said:


> Honestly bro I wouldn't get any of those cars for a first car. The BMW's will cost you a ton in basic maintenance and repairs if anything goes wrong.. (I own two Mercedes) Same with the Audi and TT's suck man..
> 
> The GTO is a car from a company that does not exist anymore. Parts do not exist from the factory any more and the ones that do go at a huge price. If you get in a small fender bender. The insurance will total the car. If any airbags deploy it's totaled. Not to mention any GTO you find is prob going to need work done to it. Basic problems the car had that need fixing. Not to mention it takes premium gas and gas mileage is not that great.
> 
> ...


 Well right now I make 9.10 an hour and live with my father, and I pay no bills.. would this still be too much? But one thing i've always had on my mind is, what will I be doing to the car 24/7 that will require $ besides oil changes, gas, air in tires, etc? What exactly is "maintenance"? What kind of problems are the 2004 GTOs known to have? I would assume anything else is repairs to damage? If that's the case, I would think I would be fine as long as I drive properly.


----------



## BriteGTO (Jan 7, 2014)

New here myself, but felt like I could chime in since I myself am 19 and bought my own GTO last week. Yeah, I'm sure I will get a lot of "that's your dads" or "when does daddy want his car home" type of thing but a GTO was kind of a dream car I wanted to buy for awhile, and I finally achieved it! 

As a first car even from myself, a GTO might be a bit much for someone our age, granted I own one, but I don't recommend one for a first car, hell my first car was a old 92 accord sedan. I've been driving 5-6 years "legally" lol but driving around my uncles farm with my dad since i was 11-12, so I've had some behind the wheel time under my belt and by far the GTO is the most fun/dangerous car I've owned besides my pickup. But I think its more of experience thing because the GTO can be a lot of car for someone our age, even for those people who been driving for 10+ years just regular commuters, a GTO is still probably a lot of car for some. 

I wouldn't just get the thought of owning a GTO out of your mind but I would keep an open mind before you purchase. Think about costs and practicality. Also keep in mind the upgrade money you plan to spend on the car, cause Im sure no car goes un-modded lol.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

In one word... no. IMHO, get an older Mustang GT.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 7, 2014)

NucciGOAT said:


> Honestly bro I wouldn't get any of those cars for a first car. The BMW's will cost you a ton in basic maintenance and repairs if anything goes wrong.. (I own two Mercedes) Same with the Audi and TT's suck man..
> 
> The GTO is a car from a company that does not exist anymore. Parts do not exist from the factory any more and the ones that do go at a huge price. If you get in a small fender bender. The insurance will total the car. If any airbags deploy it's totaled. Not to mention any GTO you find is prob going to need work done to it. Basic problems the car had that need fixing. Not to mention it takes premium gas and gas mileage is not that great.
> 
> ...


 Oh btw, I had an extra question. How much of a difference would there be on insurance with a Z28 compared to a GTO?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Depends on your budget. Parts for this car are not cheap. Fuel for this car is not cheap. Insurance for this car is not cheap. If you can afford all these considerations, go for it.


----------



## Armitage (Dec 30, 2013)

Dizzy said:


> I may be wrong but isn't the cause of people crashing in fast cars not because they're simply bad at driving in general but more like they crash because they show off and **** up for example? Like in this video here:
> 
> Because I would think if it was your average car wreck, it's not so much that the car is fast it's just someone being a bad driver or something they couldn't help avoid.
> 
> Also one thing I can respect is that the GTO may be a nice shiny badass car, but it isn't a toy. So I know I should be responsible with it and not get cocky with it and not race people with it.


Agreed that anyone of any age doing stupid stuff in any car can end up badly. However, the temptation to do stupid things in a powerful car is harder to resist especially when you're younger/more impulsive or showing off for friends.

But what I'm talking about is just inexperience. Knowing how to react properly in various situations you haven't encountered before gets worse when you add speed/power to the equation. I can't stress this enough but if you don't already, start AutoXing, take a teen street survival class, go karting, learn how to drive a car at, and above, its limits in a safe and controlled environment.

Most people, even adults who have been driving decades, don't really understand the physics behind car control. A lot of people make glaring mistakes that can be corrected with practice and understanding. In a powerful RWD car, you *are* going to lose control of the rear end. Whether it's just applying too much power at the wrong time, hitting a patch of ice, coolant, sand, etc. in the road. Most people would immediately jam on the brakes which in a lot of situations can just make the problem worse (transition more weight to the front tires and increase oversteer). 

I'm not saying that you shouldn't get something fun for your first car, but how about something like a WRX, RX-8, S2000, MX-5, etc.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sure you have all of the reason to get one but let me lay out what I think are the things to weigh against it. 

I can say that if this had been my first car I wouldn't be here to type this way off in the future. I can add that altho some have done OK for the majority this is an expensive car between cost (if any), insurance, repairs, modifications, etc. Also pretty much any minor accident is going to total it and I'm concerned about parts as time goes on. GM orphaned the car immediately and Holden is closing its plants in Au. The future of this car is keeping the few we have intact.

They are being diven by younger and youger drivers with excellent strength and reflexes yet horrible experience and judgement. I'm being swayed that it's not a moral conscious decision but a fact of biology. I've recentlyseen studies that the reasoning part of the brain isn't fully wired until mid 20s and that's what I've seen. The trick is to live that long.  I guess I'd tell yjou the same thing I told my boys. Get into a profession, get a house and then buy big toys.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

excellent post svede...

Bill


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

As I tell everyone, regardless of their age, get whatever car you want as long as you're RESPONSIBLE and can afford to own it which includes payments, insurance and maintenance. The amount of power that a car has is irrelevant to me because every car on the road can get you into a bunch of trouble if you don't respect the limits of the car and the laws and limits of the road. I can honestly say that I've seen more irresponsible driving from youth in low hp cars than high hp cars. I took my GTO out last weekend and had kids in VW golfs, Civics, pickup trucks, etc. trying to get me to run them on crowded city roads. All I can say man is if you respect others on the road and try to mimimize your urge to drive a bit reckless you'll be fine no matter what you end up getting. I'm 47 and sometimes I get the urge to speed and clown around but that's very rare and I do my best not to do it in traffic or at extreme speeds. 

Good luck to ya!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also an excellent post.....
When I was 19 I had a 396/375hp Chevelle (wish I had that now..). Never crashed it but I did destroy the trans (somehow cracked the case so that the input shaft rattled around).


----------



## The Five Liter Eater (Jan 9, 2014)

the GTO is a really good first car (if you can handle it) im getting mine in 2014 summer time and im 16, just like every one saying the GTO is nothing to play with you can break traction really easy in this car if you dont have the experience of driving behind a fast car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

At 16, how much driving experience do you have; fast car or otherwise? Just curious. But as others have alluded to, the car itself is really not a good first car for other reasons. You say you're getting one in the summertime but you seen to already have an imaginary GTO in your profile complete with mods an hp numbers etc. in your profile and your interest is street racing. In your case, seeing your profile, screen name, age, etc., I think you probably need to grow up a little first.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I got a quote from my dads agent (i'll be going through him, also I am buying and paying cash for the car, it will be MY car) and it's gonna be about $200 bucks liability. So, not the worst thing ever. But mind you, I also got a quote on a 2003 Civic and it's only 20-25 bucks cheaper. So at this point, as someone who isn't a hot rodder and doesn't like to race. I think i'll get the GTO if I can, myswell.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> In one word... no. IMHO, get an older Mustang GT.


This. Probally the only fun car you can afford at your age/salary is a 99-04 Mustang.


----------



## Armitage (Dec 30, 2013)

How screwed are you going to be if you don't pick up comprehensive coverage and then wreck the car? Can you afford to write off all that cash? Do you have backup funds to buy another car so you can get to work, etc.?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like the OP was going to buy the car regardless of any advice given here. Pretty much how these threads work out most sites......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When I was 18, many years ago, I got my first car. A '66 GTO with a 4 speed that I added tripower to. I had it just over a year before I totaled it, two weeks prior to my driver's license being suspended for a full year for other indiscretions. That said, I've always had GTO's since, and have kept them rubber side down and have kept out of trouble. 52 going on 53 now, and still have the '65 GTO I got at 21 and the '67 I got at 22. Youth and horsepower can be dangerous. BTDT. BE CAREFUL.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot (Sep 30, 2013)

Insurance will be up there in cost regardless. Hell I'm 31 and my insurance company wouldn't even insure the car if BOTH my wife and I were under 30......I was shocked. We have Texas Farm Bureau which is a well established insurance co.

After seeing how many people wreck these things and personal experience with the pucker factor after kicking sideways unexpectedly in a spirited 2-3 shift I totally get it now


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> In one word... no. IMHO, get an older Mustang GT.


Wholeheartedly agree. You can find a 2010 V8 Mustang for under $20K, have so many options for mods and parts availability that won't cost an arm and leg plus possible long waiting times to get those parts.
These GTOs (2004-2006) are really for people who have the patience and wallets to properly maintain them. Your first car should be a "starter" car that you can tinker with without worrying. Even a 2005 vette would be a better buy IMO, but insurance would probably be high. Owning a GTO can be a frustrating experience at times, but I still love the car and I'm old. LOL!


----------



## allmotorgoat (Jul 8, 2013)

kid for gods sake just get what you want. just be very careful. if you've earned it and want a goat. go get it! just be safe. Ive always earned everything and had some very fast cars I had a 1996 Z28 with numerous mods I did myself in my high school shop class when I was 17. I also wrecked the car being a arrogant teenager. But if you are smart and safe have fun and get what you want.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I turned 16 in 1985  and the first car I lusted after was a 340 Duster :cool. Wanted one so bad I could taste it. I ended up with a slant six Duster  which was the same car......but not :shutme. I ran the dog snot out of that little bastard and I did have a few fender benders (very minor) but it was a good, cheap, reliable car that would get me anywhere.

My point is OP, I know you are all of 19 but you are living at home, making not much over minimum wage. I would put your dreams of a slicked up Supercar on the shelf for now. Concentrate on your education and furthering your career choice. Buy something reliable that has sporty styling, but is cheap to maintain and insure. There will be plenty of time after you finish your schooling to have a Hot Rod, sports car or whatever you want. I would say as much as wait until you have moved out of your parents house to your own place. I honestly think you need to set some priorities. 

I've been in your shoes and I know what I'm saying isn't what you want to hear but it is the honest truth. Most guys on here with GTO's have them as toys, not primary transportation, even the newer ones. 


15 years later I purchased my 1969 GTO and made it into my dream car. It was worth the wait. :cheers

I'd still like to have that 340 Duster though.........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Buddy had a slant 6 three on the tree duster...they were made to get the snot beat out of them and cheap as dirt to maintain. I on the other hand did not listen to the parents and had my heart set on a black 67 GTO from a local lot that advertised "all southern cars". He sold the goat before i got my tax money back and i ended up with a base 69' firebird 350 original owner with every receipt from 69'-81'. Jacked it up with air shocks 50's on the back drove it through 5 michigan winters wrecking it once in the snow. Spent 6 months trying to find an affordable (for a 17 year old) front clip another 6 getting it painted. Fact is, if your like most of us you will do what your gonna do, informed decisions come later in life...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought this thread was over last month with the OP buying the car somewhere back on the second page..........


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> I turned 16 in 1985  and the first car I lusted after was a 340 Duster :cool. Wanted one so bad I could taste it. I ended up with a slant six Duster





Instg8ter said:


> Buddy had a slant 6 three on the tree duster...they were made to get the snot beat out of them and cheap as dirt to maintain.


An early 80's girl friend had a slant 6 Duster.... I recall always pulling into a service station having to fill the oil and check the gas. 



HP11 said:


> I thought this thread was over last month with the OP buying the car somewhere back on the second page..........


Your interrupting a trip down memory lane with potential reality....



Dizzy said:


> Well I got a quote from my dads agent (i'll be going through him, also *I am buying and paying cash for the car*, it will be MY car) and *it's gonna be about $200 bucks liability*. So, not the worst thing ever. But mind you, I also got a quote on a 2003 Civic and it's only 20-25 bucks cheaper. So *at this point, as someone who isn't a hot rodder and doesn't like to race. I think i'll get the GTO if I can, *myswell.


I can only hope lack of experience doesn't bite him in the azz when he eventually taps the power at the wrong time... if he's Dizzy now, only having basic liability insurance will be a hard lesson to learn and will completely knock him out.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dizzy said:


> So basically in 10 months or less, maybe 8. I'll be getting my first car, now my choices ranged from a BMW 330ci or BMW 325i, Audi TT, Camaro Z28 etc to the GTO. I was steered away from cars like the BMW's because of others because they told me maintenance would ram me up the ass. So I thought, maybe the GTO would be an ok choice (mind you, i know insurance will be a lot, but i'd rather pay more for insurance than fixing a car) so I was wondering, is the GTO a good choice for someone who is 19? How much is the insurance compared to the 2005-2006? Will I even be able to get insured?
> Also, I know "19, FIRST CAR? WTF I GOT MINE AT 15-16" I chose to wait to get a good car. Also, yes I work.



Dizzy -- Get the GTO and take it easy for the first few months until you get used to driving it. My second car was a 1967 GTO and it still brings a smile to my face. BTW, I had the car for two or three years and sold it to finance graduate school. Purchased by current 1967 GTO five years ago. Good luck.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, my bad. He didn't buy the car; he just made the decision to buy it in 8 to 10 months. But paying more for just liability on one car with one driver than I pay for full coverage on 4 vehicles and two drivers?? 

(Oh, and I guess I also took that trip down memory lane on the last page)


----------



## coreys90iroc (Mar 20, 2014)

i was 19 when i got my GTO, with a bad driving record and a at fualt accident. My Iroc i had at the time was $230 a month to insure full coverage with allstate on my PARENTS plan. had it that way for about a year or two? got the GTO and both were covered for a extra Ten bucks a month. sold the iroc it dropped $10 a month. now after a year of the GTO being insured (one more at fualt accident and 2 tickets including being arrested for DWLS) insurance dropped now to $165 on top of that i also turned 21 at the same time so it dropped a bit also. insurance went up $1 a year for the crash. they did ask my GPA in school and i was kicked out with a 2.9 so that didnt make it any cheaper


----------



## coreys90iroc (Mar 20, 2014)

IMHO, wait on a GTO. get a older muscle car like a mid 90s mustang GT or a 3rd gen camaro or bird that way if you do wreck it or anything no big deal compared to being out 10-15 grand. plus part and maintenince are a ton cheaper. car are both cheap and pretty damn fun. I have tons of memories in mine. and beat a LOT of cars you would never expact with just a catback only 90 iroc 350/auto. and yep it got WAYYYY MORE ASS than the goat lol every weekend was another one.. or two or 3  having payments on a first car isnt something you will like. if you want a good off your head esimate on monthly cost. get a quote for buying the car. DOUBLE your monthly payment. there is the payments, gas, maint. and insurance


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The OP hasn't been back here in over two months........


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

Got my '04 GTO in 2010. I'm 21 now. I agree with everyone when they say experience is key. The first few years, I was very responsible and very careful... When it was dry out, I'd drive it a little hard, but I was never crazy with it. When it was even a little wet out, I took it easy. I mean the way I thought about it was I took all the money I had saved up out of my bank and put it in a more fragile/risky form and just understood if anything happened to that car, It'd just be like taking that money and just throwing it away. Think of it that way. The worst issue young people have is not caring about themselves (or most importantly, others), taking risks, and not thinking anything is going to happen to them.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

WOW after reading all of these posts I'm surprised any of you are still alive. LOL

I bought my 67 GTO at 16 with my own money and never had any problems. But that was 1970 and it was a different time for sure. We raced every week but we didn't need to do it on the street in 1970 there was at least six quarter mile tracks here in Southern California.
Bottom line it is not the car as much as it is the guy behind the wheel. Some 40 year olds aren't mature enough to be behind the wheel of a performance car. Young or old you can kill yourself and others driving a 4 door rental car if you lean toward stupid.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm surprised I'm still alive.  Insurance companies and science know that most young males lack experience and judgment. Recent studies have shown the frontal cortex involved in judgment doesn't fully develop until about 26


----------

